# Oyster Stew



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

With the oncoming of snow for the sandhills of NC, I think I will stop by store and see if they have any oysters (and milk) and make a pot of oyster stew for supper.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I know darned well it's too cold to go out and collect any..............i'm goin without


----------

